# Bentley hanging up the heal-toed boots?



## toddpedlar (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's the poop.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 19, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Well, I certainly pray that God will use this to break the man and bring him to repentance.



I thought about clicking on the God.tv prayer request link and making that very request.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2008)

> "Many of us would rather watch a noisy demonstration of miracles, signs, and wonders than have a quiet Bible study," the Christian journalist wrote. "Our adolescent craving for the wild and crazy makes us do stupid things. It's way past time for us to grow up."



Wow, from inside their own camp too. 

May God use this to open many eyes and to lead multitudes to repentance and faith in the Lord Jesus.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 19, 2008)

I wondered how long God was going to permit this - guess I found out! I also found out I was too shocked and angry with him to pray for him. Bummer!


----------



## 3John2 (Aug 20, 2008)

In yet another link it mentions problems with "excessive drinking" in addition to the affair. What else is next? The curious thing in the other statement they also mentioned they WERE AWARE of all that yet never took measures regarding that situation.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2008)

[bible]Galatians 6:7-8[/bible]

God will not suffer a fool to go longer in his foolishness than He Himself has determined. The truth is now out there and those "who have eyes to see" will see and understand. Praise the Lord!


----------



## kalawine (Aug 20, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> > "Many of us would rather watch a noisy demonstration of miracles, signs, and wonders than have a quiet Bible study," the Christian journalist wrote. "Our adolescent craving for the wild and crazy makes us do stupid things. It's way past time for us to grow up."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMEN! This was the type of thing (among others) that led me out of that camp a few years ago.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 20, 2008)

I want to say suprise, suprise, but that could just as easily be me.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 21, 2008)

3John2 said:


> In yet another link it mentions problems with "excessive drinking" in addition to the affair. What else is next? The curious thing in the other statement they also mentioned they WERE AWARE of all that yet never took measures regarding that situation.



Well, brother, you know that the spirit must not be quenched and that we must not touch God's anointed.


----------

